# Egg eating snake



## Magpie (Jun 10, 2006)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/snake-eats-an-egg.html


----------



## Retic (Jun 10, 2006)

They are amazing snakes, they have a row of spines on the inside of their spine that they used to saw through the eggshell. I almost bought one many years ago but missed out, incredible snakes, for an exotic that is


----------



## Australis (Jun 10, 2006)

Feeding would be a breeze!!

It would be nice to own a couple of chooks that could produce all the food needed for your snake.

Matt


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

thats amazing, I've never actually seen a video of them eating.


----------



## Craig2 (Jun 10, 2006)

looks like a puffer fish when it first swallows it


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

how much would they have to eat?? half a dozen a week, it doesnt seem like much of a meal


----------



## Retic (Jun 10, 2006)

You can feed them 3 or 4 a week for a few months and then not feed them to simulate the wetter seasons whe they wouldn't feed in the wild.


----------



## Gunnie101 (Jun 10, 2006)

wow thats soooo cool


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

what is it called?? looks like some kind of brown snake  and i dont mean that just by its colour


----------



## Retic (Jun 10, 2006)

It's called an Egg Eating Snake.


----------



## JungleRob (Jun 10, 2006)

http://www.repvet.co.za/snakes_caresheet_eggeaters_dasypeltisscabra.htm


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

o my god it looked like a peligan wen it strecthed its mouth open so far and after it it spits the egg shell out how amazing


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 10, 2006)

Aint that the tripiest thing watching that


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 10, 2006)

most snakes will eat a fresh eggs, imo if they just come out of a bird and still has the scent,
i had a call out last year when i had to go to a rural house with a chicken coop.the fella who rang told me he had a tiger snake in the nesting area of the coop.he sealed the birds in there overnight and it had ventilation holes the size of a 50c piece in the side,sure enough when i got there there was a quite large tiger in there.when it went in and ate the egg/eggs it was to big to get back out the ventilation holes.
farmer joe..informed me that egg production had been right off lately and could not figure out why.here was definitly a good suspect,,
this tiger had been helping himself to an easy feed for a while and had been happily living with the adult birds at the same time.not unlike the mutton bird tiger snake relationship..
curious to know if the island tigers eat the eggs as well as the chicks.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 11, 2006)

thats trippy!


----------



## Hickson (Jun 11, 2006)

kwaka_80 said:


> how much would they have to eat?? half a dozen a week, it doesnt seem like much of a meal



They're not large snakes. Average length 45 - 75 cms, some get to about a metre. An adult is as thick as a mans finger, and at that size can still swallow a chook egg with little problem.



Hix


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 11, 2006)

Man i have never seen dis-location like that!!!


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 11, 2006)

That was AMAZING!


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 16, 2006)

kool


----------

